# wpa_supplicant-1.0 regressions

## Joseph K.

I tried 1.0 out but soon found that it wasn't reconnecting after resume from suspend.  I don't have details on why at the moment but thought I would start this thread to centralize discussion on regressions since figuring out exactly what is going on with wpa_supplicant can sometimes be kinda tricky.  I will report back with details when I collect them.

----------

